# DTV data stream cutoff dates



## Guest (Mar 9, 2002)

June 23 - H data stream stopped

December 23 - HU data stream stopped

All new P4 cards will emulate HU card until December 23

After December 23. P4 cards will work on P4 data stream only. Any attempt to interfere with P4 card voltage will cause P4 card to self destruct instantly

Now, it's time for Dish/Expressvu to get their acts together


----------

